# Spottail minnow jug



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I lost my best friend Randy seven or eight years ago. Among the treasures he gave me before he died was a glass minnow trap that was supposed to be the best thing in the world for catching spottail minnows. For years, I have heard the Lake Martin old timers tell of glory days of catching spotted bass on spottails, but the trick was to have one of these glass traps baited with vanilla wafers. Catch all the spottails you want.

While helping a friend re-deck his pier on Martin last week, I noticed lots of spottail minnows all around his pier. Even had a spotted bass rip through them while we were working. Light bulb turned on in my head...

Codwrinkle was at my house Thursday, and I dragged out the old minnow jug. It was nasty - full of funkwater and the lid was rusted tight. Cod said FRAGILE was the word, and we couldn't use force to remove the lid. I tried a pipe wrench while Cod kept yelling, "NO! NO!" We finally opted for a hacksaw to start an edge,and carefully peeled the rusted lid off with pliers. Cod found an old Mason jar lid that fit, and I went inside and found a bottle brush which did no good at all, so I poured it full of Chlorox and let it soak.

Codwrinkle informed me that these glass jugs sell on ebay for anywhere from $175 to $275, depending on condition. Wow.

After Cod left, I took the garden hose and washed out my prize. It was sparkling clean! Man o man! I unwound the buoy line from around the neck of the jug, and it looked to be in great shape. The old cork buoy looked almost new...

I decided that while I had hose-in-hand, I would be a good boy and water the wife's porch flowers - I mean, why not? I took one step toward the nearest fern and got my foot tangled in the buoy line and heard the sound of exploding glass.

My question now is, is, is, now, is, uh, now is , is my buddy Randy watching, and is he laughing or crying?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang!! I was reading and hoping to ask for a picture, but...you ruint that idea


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Did it look like this?


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I hate you lost it. It was a treasure to have.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I had one of those in the 50's. Left it behind when I left home. When I came back 40 years later it was no where to be found. What a loss.....I cry for you.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

billyb said:


> Did it look like this?


Very close, Billy, except for the lid. I like that one better.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

stc1993 said:


> I hate you lost it. It was a treasure to have.


Yeah, I've been walking around it in my barn since Randy died. Seems like I could have kicked it over before I/we went to all the trouble of restoring it to like new condition - but noooooo....


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Dang I hate that happened those are awesome...We use the cheap plastic ones and they work great for catching minnows.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

sure said:


> Dang!! I was reading and hoping to ask for a picture, but...you ruint that idea


Yes, I did. I really really really wanted to deploy it at least once and watch it work its magic. The pier project at my friend's place is an ongoing thing, and I'm sure I'll wince every time I look down and see those spottails. They'll probably be so thick they'll be a black horde under the pier.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

jcoss15 said:


> Dang I hate that happened those are awesome...We use the cheap plastic ones and they work great for catching minnows.


Do they look like the one in Billy's pic?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

No, basically a plastic peanut butter jar with a inverted funnel, cheap but effective


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

My Dad is known locally for his catfishing with set hooks. A while back he gave me his glass minnow jug. I hauled it around in the back of my truck and never used it. When he was diagnosed with lung cancer I took it back home to him and sat it on his fireplace hearth. Told him there was too many memories inside that jar.

I did order a glass jug from Stream and Lake online the other day. Has a wire frame around it for support and a funnel in the end. Don't know if it will work.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

billyb said:


> My Dad is known locally for his catfishing with set hooks. A while back he gave me his glass minnow jug. I hauled it around in the back of my truck and never used it. When he was diagnosed with lung cancer I took it back home to him and sat it on his fireplace hearth. Told him there was too many memories inside that jar.
> 
> I did order a glass jug from Stream and Lake online the other day. Has a wire frame around it for support and a funnel in the end. Don't know if it will work.


I don't see why that wouldn't work, especially if Jcoss says the plastic ones work fine.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I pretty sure, assuming Randy is in heaven, he is having such a good time he could care less what we do down here. 
Only way I can catch any minners/shad is with a bait net. Needed some for a trot line this weekend and went into "shad mode". Made up my net and sat down. Flipped trolling motor on high and, watching my fish finder drove the boat in circles to my left (I cast to the right). When I see a school less than 4' down, I know they should quickly be to the right of the boat and I let her fly. I also realllllly like to have an old man in the back of the boat complaining that this is never gonna work while I get wet and wore out!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> I pretty sure, assuming Randy is in heaven, he is having such a good time he could care less what we do down here.
> Only way I can catch any minners/shad is with a bait net. Needed some for a trot line this weekend and went into "shad mode". Made up my net and sat down. Flipped trolling motor on high and, watching my fish finder drove the boat in circles to my left (I cast to the right). When I see a school less than 4' down, I know they should quickly be to the right of the boat and I let her fly. I also realllllly like to have an old man in the back of the boat complaining that this is never gonna work while I get wet and wore out!


I fully understand the wet and wore out part of throwing the net. For the past few years, anybody younger than me that wants to catch a striper gets a lesson in throwing the net, with me sitting in the back of the boat critiquing their form. Women are actually easier to teach than some men. Seems the men want to show me "how they do it".


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Here are plans for a pretty cheap one to build, it doesn't bring back the old one, but you may catch a spot or 2, good luck. 

http://www.fishingwithrolandmartin.com/news_items/minnow_trap_item_list.htm


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

DLo said:


> Here are plans for a pretty cheap one to build, it doesn't bring back the old one, but you may catch a spot or 2, good luck.
> 
> http://www.fishingwithrolandmartin.com/news_items/minnow_trap_item_list.htm


Looks like that should work just fine! Project on the books.


----------

